# Cross Bike Strecken



## Artig (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mir mit Begeisterung die Website von Frosthelm reingezogen und habe als frischer Crossbiker ein wenig Blut geleckt auch mal nen einfachen Trail fahren zu wollen. Allerdings stoße ich hier in diesem Forum, welches natürlich primär dem Mountainbike gewidmet ist, nicht wirklich auf Informationen zu Crossbike geeigneten Strecken.

Also welche Trails oder Touren, die ihr so fahrt, würdet ihr bedingunslos auch für Crossbike empfehlen? Oder denkt ihr, was man mit nem "nicht Fully"-Mountainbike fahren kann, kann man auch mit nem Crossbike fahren?

Bin gerade erst frisch in diesem Sport angekommen und hab auch nicht wirklich Jungs in meiner Nähe, die mir da weiterhelfen können, die meisten fahren eher Rennrad...

Bin über jeden Tipp bezüglich Strecken um Kölle oder auch problemlos ausserhalb dankbar. Fahre auch gerne mit dem Auto in die Nähe der Strecken! Eventuell gibts ja nen schönes Start/Endziel, nen guten Biergarten für das erfrischende alkoholfreie Weizen danach 

Gruß,

der Artige


----------



## Schildbürger (15. Juli 2011)

Schwierig... Ich bin relativ schnell vom Crossrad aufs MTB umgestiegen.
Schau dir mal den Dünnwald an, oder die breiten Wege bei Altenberg? Hardt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (15. Juli 2011)

Grüngürtel, Wahner Heide, Glessener Höhe, Königsforst, Ville.


----------



## Artig (15. Juli 2011)

Tjoa. Werde ich mir mal ausgiebig anschauen dieses Wochenende. Komme gerade von nem kleinen Trip. Ein kleines Stück Feldweg war immerhin schon drin, wenn da nicht 2 störrische Pferde im Weg gewesen wären, dann hätte es mehr Laune gemacht. Aachener Straße suckt hard  Viiiiel zu viele Unterbrechungen durch Ampeln  Morgen dann mal den "Staatsforst Ville" checken, aber nicht über die Aachener


----------



## Artig (18. Juli 2011)

Gestern bei Lohmar unterwegs gewesen mit nem Mountainbike Kollegen, der nen richtiges "Fully" hat. Bin eigentlich überall relativ gut durchgekommen, wenn man sich erstmal überwunden hat "laufen zu lassen" geht vieles, aber natürlich nicht alles. Wobei auch das wahrscheinlich teilweise ne Überwindugssache ist. Aber eins musste ich feststellen: Nasse Wurzeln sind *rschl*cher und die erste Grundregel ist: ZURÜCKLEHNEN


----------

